# FontExplorer vs Illustrator CS argh!



## Natobasso (Jun 29, 2006)

I installed the latest version of FontExplorer (http://www.linotype.com/fontexplorer) and then my Illustrator CS wouldn't load. Kept crashing. It even kept my system disc from being able to complete a round of permissions repair! Weird.

I completely removed Suitcase from my work system here; wonder if that did anything? Illustrator would auto load the FontExplorer X plug in and would crash every time at that point.

I'm on system 10.3.9. I have the same apps and system at home and can use FontExplorer just fine. Anyone heard of known issues with FE and Illus CS? I think I removed Suitcase from the home comp, but not sure.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Esquilinho (Jun 30, 2006)

works fine here&#8230;

Can't you remove the FEX plugin? I never use it...


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 30, 2006)

I disabled font auto-activation and that fixed it. Looks like the autoactivate plug in crashes my Illustrator CS every time. Weird. Any reason?


----------



## MacGizmo (Jul 3, 2006)

It's more likely that you have a rogue font installed and FEX is crashing when it loads.


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 4, 2006)

I wouldn't think any fonts are loaded beyond the system fonts before FontExplorer starts to load...


----------



## MacGizmo (Jul 19, 2006)

You're trying to apply common sense and reason to font management in OSX. Do you see the problem with that?


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 19, 2006)

Funny that we always think these computers of ours will behave logically just because they run on a binary system. He he.


----------



## MacGizmo (Jul 25, 2006)

I refuse to put my faith into something that when unplugged is nothing more than a really expensive brick.


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 25, 2006)

MacGizmo said:


> I refuse to put my faith into something that when unplugged is nothing more than a really expensive brick.



Not to mention toxic...


----------

